# The Ultimate Big Black Tarantula!



## Arachnophilist (Mar 12, 2012)

Curious what everyone has to say on the one black (or at least mostly black) tarantula species they would pick...


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Mar 12, 2012)

G. pulchra. Or Lampropelma borneo black or nigerrimum.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 12, 2012)

P. antinous... do any get blacker/larger??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 12, 2012)

I like the suggestions, an M. mesomelas would be a pretty awesome one as well. I like the velvet look it has.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 12, 2012)

females are said to reach 10.5" , males get nice blue legs too


----------



## Projecht13 (Mar 12, 2012)

grayzone said:


> P. antinous... do any get blacker/larger??


P.antinous biggest yes however isnt really black they can be blue and other shades. G.pulchra is the way to go big females will be thick as tanks and can be 7in+ solid black


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 12, 2012)

Borneo black or M. peterklaasi.  Not sure how big the peterklaasi get but they look pretty beastly


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 12, 2012)

the peterklassi looks awesome!


----------



## grayzone (Mar 12, 2012)

M. peterklaasi IS pretty sick ...  one of the better lookin Megaphobemas imho


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 12, 2012)

grayzone said:


> P. antinous... do any get blacker/larger??


+1!!! My P. antinous female is probably my favorite tarantula ever. Early in the molt cycle they are a beautiful velvety-black with highlights of red setae on the abdomen. She's stunning. 

L. sp "Borneo black" and G. pulchra are also species that I'd recommend. If you're interested in darker spiders rather than pure black, P. subfusca 'highland' and 'lowland' are another great option. The black abdomen with creamy-white banding is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Mar 12, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> +1!!! My P. antinous female is probably my favorite tarantula ever. Early in the molt cycle they are a beautiful velvety-black with highlights of red setae on the abdomen. She's stunning.
> 
> L. sp "Borneo black" and G. pulchra are also species that I'd recommend. If you're interested in darker spiders rather than pure black, P. subfusca 'highland' and 'lowland' are another great option. The black abdomen with creamy-white banding is beautiful.


My P. antinous is a great spider...I love the coloration and how big she is, but I rarely see her. I wish she was out in the open more.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 12, 2012)

Subfusca is for sure on the list, Im just thinking a large show spider to occupy an over the top vivarium  the build of the mesomelas and peterklassi are great. I like the way the stand out front of their burrows.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 12, 2012)

paassatt said:


> My P. antinous is a great spider...I love the coloration and how big she is, but I rarely see her. I wish she was out in the open more.


That is true. I usually only see my girl wandering the enclosure late at night. It's a good thing I'm a night owl.


----------



## paassatt (Mar 12, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> That is true. I usually only see my girl wandering the enclosure late at night. It's a good thing I'm a night owl.


I hear ya, Jay. I'm a night owl on the weekends, but during the week I have to get up at 5 am for work, so no night owlishness for me Monday-Thursday.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't beat a large female G pulchra


----------



## Vespula (Mar 12, 2012)

Grammostola pulchra, for sure. They're big, bulky, and awesome.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 12, 2012)

feel free to post photos of your UBBTs here for inspiration


----------



## paassatt (Mar 12, 2012)

Arachnophilist said:


> feel free to post photos of your UBBTs here for inspiration


P. antinous freshly molted, April of last year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## maxfightmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> Can't beat a large female G pulchra


i second this.. i love mine. its one of my only ts i will handle.

---------- Post added 03-12-2012 at 07:57 PM ----------




paassatt said:


> P. antinous freshly molted, April of last year.
> http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j479/paassatt2/IMG_20110419_171618.jpg


that is a very beautiful tarantula. just looking at it makes me want one.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 12, 2012)

that was a lovely 420th post passatt


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 12, 2012)

G. pulchra and I love my Brachypelma schroederi, though it doesn't have full black adult colors yet.


----------



## Rich65 (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree by far the best all around is a big G. pulchra female.....all four of my females are usually out and about all yesar long.


----------



## Bosing (Mar 13, 2012)

your choice.  My personal recommendations are G. pulchra for terrestrial and L. sp borneo black for arboreal.

my borneo black female






old photo of my pulchra


----------



## ijmccollum (Mar 13, 2012)

Personally, I am very fond of the pulchras.  I do have to admit though, the P. antinous and borneo black look pretty sweet too.


----------



## crawltech (Mar 13, 2012)

Acanthoscurria genus is mostly black, and on the larger side...

Psalmopoeous irminia get big, and jet black...


----------



## syndicate (Mar 13, 2012)

This species wins hands down!


----------



## maxfightmaster (Mar 13, 2012)

sry for my  Ignorance, but what is that? a Borneo Black?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 13, 2012)

maxfightmaster said:


> sry for my  Ignorance, but what is that? a Borneo Black?


A member of the Lampropelma species, look up Lampropelma sp. borneo black.


----------



## Rich65 (Mar 14, 2012)

AHHHHH....that Borneo black is awesome  !!!!!!!   How is the temperment on the Lampropelma  ????  Borneo's to be specific


----------



## Bosing (Mar 14, 2012)

Rich65 said:


> AHHHHH....that Borneo black is awesome  !!!!!!!   How is the temperment on the Lampropelma  ????  Borneo's to be specific


both of my adult females are easy to care for. They don't run or bolt out fast, and rarely did give me the threat pose.  They happily take on feeder roaches and will fill themselves up as long as food is still available.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 14, 2012)

Grammostola actaeon gets quite large IMO and is a very fuzzy black. Although it does have slight red hairs on the abdomen. 








---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ban13d


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 14, 2012)

*G. pulchra and G. formosa. AWESOME.*


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 14, 2012)

Rich65 said:


> AHHHHH....that Borneo black is awesome  !!!!!!!   How is the temperment on the Lampropelma  ????  Borneo's to be specific


Every Lampropelma I've ever had, including my subadult L. Borneo Black female, have been full-on, threat poses, slapping the ground defensive during cage transfers and other more invasive husbandry. If they can, they'll remain in their tube web/burrow, but not given that choice they're more apt to start showing the fangs than Poecilotheria. They're also fairly reclusive, in my experience. I usually only see them late at night and they tend to disappear as soon as I show up. However, Lampropelma is an amazing genus with some of the most beautiful tarantulas. I highly encourage anyone that has OW tarantulas to consider getting at least a few Lampropelma.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 14, 2012)

Rich65 said:


> AHHHHH....that Borneo black is awesome  !!!!!!!   How is the temperment on the Lampropelma  ????  Borneo's to be specific


From my experience and what I've seen from others, the usual MO for Ornithoctoninae tarantulas is to let you know exactly what they think of you.  However, my Borneo black never got the message; she's a total scaredy cat.  Even during rehousings she just balls up.  My other Lampros, Cyrios, Ornithos, Haplos, they're always down for a scrap.  But not my Borneo black, so I guess she's an oddball.

But yeah, the rest is what JFB said: very, very shy.  Amazing food response though, doesn't so much grab food as crash into it.  Always entertaining 


Oh yeah, another of my dream Ts:  Ornithoctoninae sp. Borneo orange fringe.  Big and black!


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 14, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Oh yeah, another of my dream Ts:  Ornithoctoninae sp. Borneo orange fringe.  Big and black!


Oh man, me too. I also desperately want whatever has been going around as "Haplopelma robustum". Phormingochilus everetti is another one. Ornithoctoninae are very quickly becoming my favorite group of tarantulas. 

Oh wow, my apologies for taking this thread off topic. And never mind the drool on the keyboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 14, 2012)

I love G pulchra, and now I have a few more black Ts to add to my list. There are some beauties out there.


----------



## Fuma (Mar 14, 2012)

defiantly G. pulchra....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NeXus1 (Mar 15, 2012)

My vote is for pulchra.  it was my first solid black T.  I want them all after seeing them in this thread though!


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 15, 2012)

......Don't T. blondi and stirmis get black sometimes?


----------



## Spoodergirl (Sep 4, 2017)

maxfightmaster said:


> i second this.. i love mine. its one of my only ts i will handle.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-12-2012 at 07:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...


My pre adult female g. pulchra!  My favorite T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

